# Noodles, my new puppy :)



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)

For anyone following, here's an update on our boy:

He's really adjusting well to his new home. He plays a lot and chases me all around the apartment. He is eating well and mostly knows to use his pee pad. Last night and the night before my boyfriend and I took him on a stroll around the neighborhood. He hasn't had all his shots yet so my boyfriend (Danny) held him in his coat, close to his chest. It was the cutest thing. I kept waking Danny up, getting up to put noodles on his pad in the middle of the night so we decided to put his xpen in our bedroom at night instead of putting him in his carrier. 

He still likes to nibble on fingers and our clothes, I let out a stern no and try to move him away from what he's chewing but sometimes he comes right back. I tried distracting him with his moose, but that only works sometimes. 

Danny likes to take him into the living room in the mornings before I wake up. He puts noodles in his lap on goes on about his business.


----------



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)

So cute


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

awww so cute!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a total doll!! Congrats on such a cute puppy!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Love Noodles carrying his big toy!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Cute baby. Congratulations! Have fun.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Noodles is so cute + love his name! Enjoy him!


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

So cute! Glad it is going well!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Love it. Before you know it DNny will be as much in love as you are


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Noodles is so cute. I'm glad you're enjoying him so much already!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww, he's so cute!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Simply adorable and LOVE the name  Best of luck with him! Keep up with the photos...we all love puppy photos.


----------



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)

Soooo.....humping his moose today lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)

That's his ducky  it's his favorite.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Love that photo where he looks like he's peeking out at you.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Mae wants to know how her brother is doing. She says "hi" and is looking forward to seeing him next weekend. She has been playing a lot with her big bro and is starting to growl at him when they wrestle, I wonder what she'll do when she's paired with someone her own size. :laugh:


----------



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)

1.


----------



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)

2.


----------



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)

3.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Great photos of Noodles - he's sooooo CUTE! -Jeanne-


----------



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

Wasn't sure if you got the duck pic, so I reposted.

So here's an update:

Noodles started barking yesterday, he was on our bed looking at me as I put things away and let out the cutest high pitched bark. He also wagged his tail for the first time  I gave the little guy his first bath in the sink. He did great, not too much fidgeting.


----------



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)

I can't wait till the play date. I'm excited for noodles to meet his family again.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Noodles is adorable. Sounds like he's doing great. How is he adjusting to being the only dog in the house?


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

Awwww so cute! Love the duck hugging while asleep!!!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Lilyg said:


> 2.


Aw... SMILING!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cant wait to snuggle that boy this weekend!!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Love the Noodles pics. hoto:


----------



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)

1.


----------



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)

Oops

1.


----------



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)

2.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my - is that a toy or a costume??? He is just too stinkin cute!!!!!!


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

He is cute as can be~


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Noodles is adorable? Looks like he's wearing a clown collar!


----------



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol, it's a puppy teething toy. He was running around with it and I put around his neck, it fit perfectly  he loves it. He plays with it every morning, it's nearly half his size but he picks it up and runs around with it. He likes to play run like hell in the mornings. It's adorable, he chases me around the coffee table.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I am enjoying your pictures. Lily and I didn't make it to the play date this time. I am hoping to be there in the spring. I hope all of Laurie's pups continue to keep in touch. We watched them grow form the first day! It seems they have all found wonderful forever homes.


----------



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)

hi everyone, 

its been a while. So, noodles has been doing great, he is eating well, taking to his wee wee pads, has learned how to sit, stay, and lie down. He has been bonding with us very well and sleeps without any whining in the living room. We are thinking about moving him to our bedroom after he has his potty training a little bit more. 

But there is one thing i noticed. He seems a little depressed. He would play with his toys and chase them before, but now he only does that sometimes. When i train him with treats, he is still enthusiastic about it. He seems so sad. Ive been playing with him in the mornings and afternoons, I train then play chase with him and toss with his toys. Danny gets home and he does the same at night. I dont think he is sick, I think he is bored. 

I havent gotten to take him outside because of his shots. he hasnt had his second round, not until he is 14 weeks. He is 11 weeks now and I cant take him out until a week after his second round of shots. I dont want him to be sad for 4 more weeks. And i know socialization is very important. 

Im going to contact his sisters to see if i can set up play dates with them. Ive also looked at the petco puppy play dates but they only require rabies vaccines, im worried he will get sick from the other dogs. Should I take the chance? 

Does anyone have any suggestions? Should i take him to the vet? Does anyone who lives in nyc wanna set up a play date?


----------



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)

1.


----------



## Lilyg (Sep 4, 2013)

2.


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Noodle is so cute  Is he in an ex-pen at night? We crated our puppies at night and they do seem to settle well in the bedroom by our bed. He could be lonely at night. I'd also suggest holding back some of his food and making him a Kong for when you can't play with him. It will keep him busy for awhile. Try mixing up his toys so he gets new stimulus. 

I have to say, I felt the same way and succumbed to getting a second one  I'm not saying that's the solution, as they do wonderfully by themselves, but my two really do enjoy having each other.

Best of luck with your cutie!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Maybe teach him the hide and seek game?
Has he met 100 people yet? (on leash)
Yes, playdates would be good for this little guy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The Kong is a good idea. Fill it with kibble and peanut butter and freeze it. Make a few and keep them in the freezer for when he appears bored. 

YOu know you are welcome to come here with him to play any time! It is just getting here that might be the issue. 

Hopefully some forum friends in NYC will reach out and you guys will be able to get together.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Lily,
I'm happy to hear Noodles is adjusting well, but sad to think he might be depressed. Do you work outside the home? I know you can't let him walk around outside but do you carry him around outside? You could buy a puppy bag/sling and take him on errands with you. I use one for Mae and most people don't even know I have a puppy. Take him to a playground and let him watch and listen to the kids. Are there any other possible Puppy K opportunities? I know my training center doesn't require rabies or all puppy boosters to attend. I would love to get the sibs together we can PM and try to arrange something. He could also be going through a stage. I have noticed Mae being a little more hesitant at times which I'm sure is most definitely a stage. Do you live in an apartment building where he might be able to meet some resident's dogs? They don't have to be puppies. Are there any small dog boutiques or groomers where you might be able to post on a message board to arrange a playdate? You could meet in a neutral place first carrying Noodles before you move into an inside situation. Just some initial thoughts keep us posted.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

just too adorable!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Noodles is adorable! Love the picture with the toy around his neck!! Too cute!! He looks just like Canela when she was a puppy.

Canela acts the same way you are describing Noodles. My husband is always saying "she's soooo sad all time" but I tell him she's not, she's just being her. Canela has 2 moods, laid back and happy/playful; no in-between. We have 3 other dogs so it's not a matter of being lonely she just isn't a playful dog.. She is very independent but very sweet. She's a sweetheart esp with my husband; I call her a traitor cuz she loves on him more. Roxxy n Vino those two can play (with other or by themselves) from crack of dawn til it's time to go to bed; they have very happy go lucky personalities. Canela is also very bossy (n the smartest of all four), anytime she wants to play, she will stand in front me and just stare at me and give me a few barks but that's her cue to me "Play with me" - bossy!

Since Canela was my first Havi, like you I didn't really take her out. Paranoid about the shots but with Vino I took him out more, I want him to experience different things, I just made sure I was always carrying him never placed him on the floor except to potty. He was always in my arms or in a bag. Vino is more sociable (with people and dogs) than Canela.

Now that she is older, the one thing Canela loves to do is go walking but it's more like running - she wants to see everything.

None of my dogs cared for kongs but give them an Antler and they can chew on it all day long if I let them.

I hope Noodles feels better - he just might be missing his "pack". Good Luck!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

